# U passed...nevermind we messed up, U didn't



## rogersfr (Jun 10, 2011)

I will try to summarize:
I took the first attempt at my EMT-P practical in the beginning of May, failed a station and was allowed to retest right away and was told I failed again.  So I scheduled my 3rd attempt at this 1 station on 6-4-11.  When I was there, they told me they had to calculate the results (ummm...never heard of that) and they would call me later that day to tell me if I passed.  Since I live 7 hours away from the testing site, my wife received the phone call that I passsed and she told me when I got home.

So for the past 6 days we have been celebrating, checking the website every hour for confirmation, and telling everyone we know.  But today I got a phone call from the testing center, not NREMT, telling me that they received a letter from NREMT stating I didn't pass and that *he *must have mixed things up. 
 I was in shock and just hung up the phone, but I have since tried to get a hold of him so I can ask him so more questions about what happened and if there is anything I can do.

So my question is, how do I find out who dropped the ball with my results?  Was it the proctor that told the testing center the wrong results, the testing center that wrote down the wrong thing, or is this a screw up with NREMT?  Has anyone ever heard of this happening before? :huh:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure if you *can* know that.  Seems like once it's all confirmed that you didn't pass, the best thing to focus on is preparing to retest and then celebrating when that happens.

It sucks, but pointing fingers and getting agitated with the test center is probably not going to be exceptionally helpful.


----------



## rogersfr (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not really trying to point fingers, I'm just hoping that _this _is the wrong answer and the _first _one was right.  I can hope right?

I guess what really makes me mad is now I have to take a refresher course...and I haven't even been out of my paramedic class for 3 months!  So I wouldn't be so upset if I could just retest and be done with it.  Plus knowing I have to do all 12 stations again and I only have 1 chance to pass ALL of them before having to do a complete EMT-P course again is making me more nervous.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 10, 2011)

But you knew/thought you didn't pass when you headed home, right?  So why is there such a surprise that you didn't?  I would have been questioning the result when my wife told me that I did.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 10, 2011)

Doesn't NREMT require you to go back through a complete Paramedic course after the third fail?


----------



## rogersfr (Jun 10, 2011)

No when I left I felt pretty confident so actually it wasn't too much of a surprise when she told me.  I was shocked today.


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah, man.. so sorry to hear that. I definitely feel for you. I take it you already tried to contact the last test site? Maybe your right and it was a mistake on their end. I'm not sure how successful it would be trying to get it sorted after the fact the results were posted, but I think your definitely in the right for trying. This is definitely an unfortunate situation.. especially after the fact that they told you that you passed! Keep us posted on how things turn out!


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 11, 2011)

No offense but I can't understand why some people have such a problem passing the Skills portion of the NREMT exam. The sheets are given to you. Study them. Type out exactly what you are going to say and do in each situation and memorize it. Practice with other students every chance you get. I am sorry but if you can't pass a skill station in a controlled environment how can you perform in a stressful situation?


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Type out exactly what you are going to say and do in each situation and memorize it. Practice with other students every chance you get. I am sorry but if you can't pass a skill station in a controlled environment how can you perform in a stressful situation?



That's the problem with the skills stations. I'm not against them, but your just memorizing a sheet and graded on your acting skills. In the field your not going to verbalize the various steps and your also not necessarily going to do things in order according to those sheets under certain circumstances.

The dude passed all the skill stations but one, give him a break! He obviously endured the requirements of the class and the nerves most likely got the best of him. But the fact is, he was told he had passed on his third attempt.. Gotta feel for the guy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2011)

There is not supposed to be a third attempt at skills at the test site. It's supposed to be that if you fail one skill twice, you must retake that skill or skills at another test site. Even if you passed, they can't pass you on it due to that I'm betting.

It's if you fail the written three times, you have to take a refresher or remediation course IIRC.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 11, 2011)

Symbolic said:


> That's the problem with the skills stations. I'm not against them, but your just memorizing a sheet and graded on your acting skills. In the field your not going to verbalize the various steps and your also not necessarily going to do things in order according to those sheets under certain circumstances.
> 
> The dude passed all the skill stations but one, give him a break! He obviously endured the requirements of the class and the nerves most likely got the best of him. But the fact is, he was told he had passed on his third attempt.. Gotta feel for the guy.



You're right. It is just memorizing a sheet. However if you can't remember those steps how can you remember them in the field. Skill stations are the easiest part of the NREMT certification process. The problem comes from inadequate study habits and/or instruction. Our school graduates 12 Paramedics a year. In the 7 years of its existence we have never had a person fail on the first attempt. I still have a year left and practice skill stations every week. why? Because it is what it will take to pass the NREMT. BTW you may not go in exact order in the field but most paramedic fails in the Skill Station exams are due to critical fails in intervention therapy. If you can't remember that in the testing facility you may be in real troulbe with a live PT.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 12, 2011)

While it sucks that OP was told he passed while on site, only to find out later that he didn't pass, something needs to be kept in mind regarding results.  When you are given your results at the testing site, they are _preliminary_ results, not _official_ results.  While it is possible that a mistake was made in recording the results, it is just as possible a mistake was made when the sheet was tallied at the testing site.  The OP should have been advised that the results were not official when he was given them at the testing site, and thus, subject to change if mistakes were found.  It doesn't hurt to follow up and request that the sheet be looked at again to find out where the mistake may have been made.

Lesson to be learned here:  While hearing you passed when given your preliminary results is exciting, wait until the official results are in to truly begin your celebrating.


----------



## bstone (Jun 12, 2011)

It's pretty clear this testing center has some major problems. If they are "passing" people but then later on "failing" them you have to be very concerned about their ability to appropriate do their job. Seems to me that they are simply interested in people testing more often, which means more income.


----------



## firetender (Jun 12, 2011)

You're kind of stuck following up on requirements for re-testing but if you have been part of a systemic glitch then I think you have the right to challenge the way they are doing things. If (and only if) you feel strong enough about their inconsistency, do what you must to comply with what they now ask but challenge them or appeal their earlier decision. At least get  a copy of your test-site evaluation form, signed by the Preceptor; just so YOU know.


----------

